# whatz wit da spitting



## jobenjoseph (May 25, 2007)

guyz,

new phenomena in town. i was riding my  vehicle and was spat on twice by a bus passenger and a biker(come on,i am not so disgusting 
well the point is whatz wit da spitting?????????????
any suggestions

P.S. - dis aint anything to fight about but hell i cant put this is in H/W and S/W troubleshooting forum now,can i?????


----------



## mediator (May 25, 2007)

Thats a very nasty communicable disease people attain by seeing others who do the same. Neways, u cud have put it in chit-chat too!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> guyz,
> 
> new phenomena in town. i was riding my  vehicle and was spat on twice by a bus passenger and a biker(come on,i am not so disgusting
> well the point is whatz wit da spitting?????????????
> ...


toh tumne kuch kiya ke nahi?


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2007)

While riding Bike in the town am spat on my hands by a Car driver cum owner(ofcorz i am on the right side  ).I just Stopped his vehicle and asked him to get out of the car and remove this stink(local PAN called Vetla+Adaka) out of my hands.He removed the PAN  and ppl watched.Good Lesson for Pan chewers.

Dont take it as a boast-no way.BTWN who can bear things like this 
@Joban U shud ve tried what I did..but yeah BUS...hmm.


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

Well, when you are on a bike and a bus goes by and someone spits out of it onto you, there isn't much you can do about it, unfortunately. Apart from wiping the slime, that is.


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 26, 2007)

best part was i was goin for a meeting wit a client and my pants was smeared with that red juice yuck

india - developed!!! did anyone say dat???


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

That was the _best part!?_

You like being spit upon or what!


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

wth ? i had a narrow escape.


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

thats one of the main reasons i prefer a car. of course i am not legally allowed to drive so i have no experience on a road at any time other than 3 am. but a car would solve all your problems. ofcourse it is more expensive

yes i know i do not make much sense and tend to ramble but wth.


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 26, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> thats one of the main reasons i prefer a car. of course i am not legally allowed to drive so i have no experience on a road at any time other than 3 am. but a car would solve all your problems. ofcourse it is more expensive
> 
> yes i know i do not make much sense and tend to ramble but wth.



its ok pal datz one suggestion but still why do people spit


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 26, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> thats one of the main reasons i prefer a car. of course i am not legally allowed to drive so i have no experience on a road at any time other than 3 am. but a car would solve all your problems. ofcourse it is more expensive
> 
> yes i know i do not make much sense and tend to ramble but wth.


lol spitting se bachne ke liye ab car buy karni paregi?


----------



## adithyagenius (May 26, 2007)

@jobenjosheph
which town?


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 27, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> @jobenjosheph
> which town?



town??? i live in a "metropolitan city" "da silicon valley" BANGALORE, man
and we say we are developed.

i think this developed thingy is just a veil, broz.
we still in the stone age for real


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

People spit because although you have developing country, majority are not so developed. Lack of manners and culture in these kind of people results in the rain of saliva! 

Get a car, wear a protective jacket and helmet...keep distance from buses on the street...


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 27, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> People spit because although you have developing country, majority are not so developed. Lack of manners and culture in these kind of people results in the rain of saliva!
> 
> Get a car, wear a protective jacket and helmet...keep distance from buses on the street...



keep distance from buses on the street!!! u kidding dawg???

this is f*****g india we dont drive on six lanes


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

Yeah...but often, you have a choice of staying BEHIND the bus than squeezing your bike through traffic to be alongside the bus windows and in prime spitting range...get it??


----------



## Manshahia (May 27, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> this is f*****g india we dont drive on six lanes



ha ha ha... a good one....

By the way as i was in a bus stand and a conductor was passing by a bus and a passenger from inside gave a yummy spat over his hand...
He went inside and gave him a blow...
that was awesome...


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 27, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Yeah...but often, you have a choice of staying BEHIND the bus than squeezing your bike through traffic to be alongside the bus windows and in prime spitting range...get it??



har har got it dawg(but seriously havent u been tempted to squeeze and zoom)


----------



## karmanya (May 27, 2007)

well its a trade off-
either you can get there 10 mins faster or you can remain relatively cleaner.
as to why people spit; the answer is simple- people are often so self absorbed (as my english teacher says " I, me, myself) they just don't consider that it might fall on someone. to people it is a wonderful world, everything fixes itself or so they believe .


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 27, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> well its a trade off-
> either you can get there 10 mins faster or you can remain relatively cleaner.
> as to why people spit; the answer is simple- people are often so self absorbed (as my english teacher says " I, me, myself) they just don't consider that it might fall on someone. to people it is a wonderful world, everything fixes itself or so they believe .



right said,karmanya. but hw do we stop this menace??
blows wont make them change no can fines


----------



## karmanya (May 27, 2007)

there isnt anything much we can do; i think the only thing that might work would be that we wait until that person is in a critical situation and then we spit on them.
i know this is impractical and an eye for an eye makes the world blind


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

Yeah...but when the whole world is blind and all the eyes are taken, no more eye for an eye nonsense...the madness will stop!! So you see...it actually does work...although in a rather violent, wasteful and sad way...


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 27, 2007)

ahem sorry to interrupt but dont ya think we are gettin philosophical


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I guess...but hey, that's what forums are for! Wildly heated debates about trivial matters that are completely beside the point for which the thread was created originally in the first place.

For example...go look at the "I dare you, if you have guts..." thread in Fight Club. There's a great debate raging on the morality (and/or the lack thereof) of non-vegetarians who dare eat any animal food. And why? Because of a video about PETA on Youtube...


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Yeah I guess...but hey, that's what forums are for! Wildly heated debates about trivial matters that are completely beside the point for which the thread was created originally in the first place.
> 
> For example...go look at the "I dare you, if you have guts..." thread in Fight Club. There's a great debate raging on the morality (and/or the lack thereof) of non-vegetarians who dare eat any animal food. And why? Because of a video about PETA on Youtube...



hmmm very tricky issue dat. but i really cant stay vegan
1) I am a bodybuilder(whoever heard of a veg bodybuilder!!!!)
2) After that KFC sardar ad, cant keep away from chicken drumsticks

yep its sad about those poor animals,guyz but we are indirectly killing all animals by destroying their habitat blah blah.


----------



## faraaz (May 28, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> hmmm very tricky issue dat. but i really cant stay vegan
> 1) I am a bodybuilder(whoever heard of a veg bodybuilder!!!!)
> 2) After that KFC sardar ad, cant keep away from chicken drumsticks
> 
> yep its sad about those poor animals,guyz but we are indirectly killing all animals by destroying their habitat blah blah.



Eggjactly!! So glad to find someone who has a bit of common sense on these boards...


----------



## mediator (May 28, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> hmmm very tricky issue dat. but i really cant stay vegan
> 1) I am a bodybuilder(whoever heard of a veg bodybuilder!!!!)
> 2) After that KFC sardar ad, cant keep away from chicken drumsticks
> 
> yep its sad about those poor animals,guyz but we are indirectly killing all animals by destroying their habitat blah blah.


U think only u do body building in the entire forum? Here, u have a veg one too! U surely don't know about veg diets and how healthy they keep u and tone ur body level. Body building is not just about getting a few extra inches on ur biceps, triceps,thighs and increasing ur breast. No sir!! U r wrong completely!

Try to stop ur excercise for a month and then see how loose ur skin becomes and how ur breast hangs after that! Thats not called excercise, thats called playing around with and degrading ur body. 

U surely have never  heard of how cholestrol level is increased due to non-veg diets. Shud I make a list for u...body builder?? Don't ever go by the advices of gym trainers for its a known fact that most of them took steroids to tone their body up and thats what they advice u too in personal!!


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2007)

so we do the direct hit on poor animals ???
Intentionally ???
that sucks.


----------



## adithyagenius (May 28, 2007)

doods
the thread is about spitting on other people and not on how to kill animals or how the breast hangs...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> hmmm very tricky issue dat. but i really cant stay vegan
> 1) I am a bodybuilder(whoever heard of a veg bodybuilder!!!!)
> 2) After that KFC sardar ad, cant keep away from chicken drumsticks
> 
> yep its sad about those poor animals,guyz but we are indirectly killing all animals by destroying their habitat blah blah.



^^ lol i have been exercising for the last 7 years.And i am a vegetarian.


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

i remember there was peacful way stopping people from spitting in lage raho munnabhai, i am thinking what could happen if we use that ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> i remember there was peacful way stopping people from spitting in lage raho munnabhai, i am thinking what could happen if we use that ?


hahaha lol


----------



## faraaz (May 28, 2007)

@smit: You'll be wiping spit off your face forever in that case...and you'll be smiling when it happens!!  What do you think?


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 28, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> U think only u do body building in the entire forum? Here, u have a veg one too! U surely don't know about veg diets and how healthy they keep u and tone ur body level. Body building is not just about getting a few extra inches on ur biceps, triceps,thighs and increasing ur breast. No sir!! U r wrong completely!
> 
> Try to stop ur excercise for a month and then see how loose ur skin becomes and how ur breast hangs after that! Thats not called excercise, thats called playing around with and degrading ur body.
> 
> U surely have never  heard of how cholestrol level is increased due to non-veg diets. Shud I make a list for u...body builder?? Don't ever go by the advices of gym trainers for its a known fact that most of them took steroids to tone their body up and thats what they advice u too in personal!!


 
woah man!! lotta anger chill down.(even your spellings are wrong 
> i never took any advice from any trainer, man
> Last health chkup,my cholesterol is perfect (150 mg/DL fyi) i started at 45 kgs and hit the   gym and in 9 months i became 76 kgs (i am 6 ft) of muscle and fat too.
>And yes sir, building inches is a definite part of bodybuilding(duh!) 
> basic building block of muscle is protein and datz in eggs,milk and meat.
 i am not advocating complete non veg,vegetables contribute healthy nutrients etc. everything in blance and moderation.
> i stopped working out due to a hernia condition and i know hw my body is,sir. FIT as ever because u need moderation.

whatz wit the flare up


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> woah man!! lotta anger chill down.(even your spellings are wrong
> > i never took any advice from any trainer, man
> > Last health chkup,my cholesterol is perfect (150 mg/DL fyi) i started at 45 kgs and hit the   gym and in 9 months i became 76 kgs (i am 6 ft) of muscle and fat too.
> >And yes sir, building inches is a definite part of bodybuilding(duh!)
> ...


And you can add sprouted pulses,soyabeans,juice,kala chana,daliya,etc.


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 28, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> U think only u do body building in the entire forum? Here, u have a veg one too! U surely don't know about veg diets and how healthy they keep u and tone ur body level. Body building is not just about getting a few extra inches on ur biceps, triceps,thighs and increasing ur breast. No sir!! U r wrong completely!
> 
> Try to stop ur excercise for a month and then see how loose ur skin becomes and how ur breast hangs after that! Thats not called excercise, thats called playing around with and degrading ur body.
> 
> U surely have never  heard of how cholestrol level is increased due to non-veg diets. Shud I make a list for u...body builder?? Don't ever go by the advices of gym trainers for its a known fact that most of them took steroids to tone their body up and thats what they advice u too in personal!!



yo dude mediator, mah apologies for making fun. its just gym talk u see
we make fun of aerobics, gyms with ac and spa,vegans blah blah



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> And you can add sprouted pulses,soyabeans,juice,kala chana,daliya,etc.


yup u can


----------



## pannaguma (May 28, 2007)

ok returning to 'why do people spit' from 'veg body-building v/s nonveg body-building'..........

people spit coz its like flushing after a potty break. it cleans the mouth and makes it ready for ........... well, another pan.


----------



## mediator (May 28, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> woah man!! lotta anger chill down.(even your spellings are wrong
> > i never took any advice from any trainer, man
> > Last health chkup,my cholesterol is perfect (150 mg/DL fyi) i started at 45 kgs and hit the   gym and in 9 months i became 76 kgs (i am 6 ft) of muscle and fat too.
> >And yes sir, building inches is a definite part of bodybuilding(duh!)
> ...


Ofcors, do the honour of quoting all the spelling mistakes and write an essay on their correction! And if u can read simple English then u'll realise that I wrote that its *not just about adding few extra inches*!

And if u think that u really need non-veg diet then u need to have a reality check. I didn't ask for ur physical stats neways. Its Ok neways if u posted in casual way!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2007)

mediator and jobenjoseph - please take your mutual discussions elsewhere. Every few posts we need to remind the topic of thread. 

Well again coming back to Spitting topic for the nth time, one way is if you can get hold of the spitter, just ask him to clean the spit by his mouth.(He made dirty with his mouth, clean it the same way)

or else spitters should swallow spits. Ok..pan spits, I can understand at extremties, but why saliva spits?? I never felt the urge to spit saliva. Saliva is not poison, it can be swallowed if you are outside your house.

And there is a thook dan available for around 50-70Rs.! Who uses them?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 28, 2007)

All  I can say is that if somebody is capable of giving an a**-whooping to the spatter do it atleast he'll not do it again otherwise there's no way.I've done it(bting them up) twice but blieve me getting spat on is sick.

A few months back when i went to give an entrance exam i saw the topper of my college with his father who was spitting around the campus and road in the break.How disgusting is this to see the future of our country not standing up for the right and that mother f***** brags abt his knowledge.

I say shove this kinda knowledge up your ***


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jun 29, 2007)

Mm...*now to attack the education system* Thats how it works; there are two sides to knowledge, we're just taught that way. First is, the bookish knowledge that your forced to mug for good marks. Its a rat race, honestly. Secondly, its the values and sense of decency. Well, who cares about that when you've got a good 90%, right? Thats exactly whats causing things like this. People just don't care as much about decency and morals anymore.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 7, 2007)

Its not just the people in the buses who spit in India. It include two wheelers(splitting through the helmet), cyclists, truck driver, traffic police, rickshaw driver, company CEOs and Executives(Yes they too are involved) and the list goes on. 
The educated people are no better. The irony is that these people 'behave' themselves when they are abroad. But for their own country they have no respect.



			
				~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> Mm...*now to attack the education system* Thats how it works; there are two sides to knowledge, we're just taught that way. First is, the bookish knowledge that your forced to mug for good marks. Its a rat race, honestly. Secondly, its the values and sense of decency. Well, who cares about that when you've got a good 90%, right? Thats exactly whats causing things like this. People just don't care as much about decency and morals anymore.



Not all people who get high marks are mug pots. 
Some really work hard to get their scores. 
And I don' think that education has anything to do with this topic. It all depends on the social attitude and civic sense of the people.


----------



## mustang (Aug 6, 2007)

I Think that,(1)THIS IS DA AREA 2 DO SO. RAPPIN WISE IM DOWN WIT WORKIN WIT ANY LYRICAL DUDES
AND FEMALES OR IF U GOT DAT COMMERICAL EDGE. IF YA THINK YA CAN SPIT DEN I ... 

2)for example:-whatz good son? im jus sitting here sippin kool aid from my sippy cup and ...
daaaaaaaaaamn dats too long g. i guess ima go to da club wit a helmet and ...


----------

